# Colorado anyone?



## scubasteve2560 (May 7, 2008)

i know its a stretch but any growers in colorado? holla!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 7, 2008)

There's got to be some.......Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## herbologist (May 12, 2008)

We are so glad to find some other's here in Colorado.Welcome Home.


----------



## scubasteve2560 (May 12, 2008)

herb man you growing outdoor or indoor?


----------



## vampyroswrath (May 12, 2008)

Colorado here too, though my grow is being put off until i buy all the stuff...


----------



## scubasteve2560 (May 12, 2008)

fo sho. where you from in the co?


----------



## herbtoker (May 12, 2008)

hell yea! colorado!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (May 12, 2008)

i hope to be growin in colorado one day


----------



## scubasteve2560 (May 12, 2008)

post where your from in the CO! im in southern aurora


----------



## herbtoker (May 12, 2008)

pueblo bitches


----------



## herbologist (May 14, 2008)

Herbologist here to help any and all legal patients.


----------



## Ramzy (May 14, 2008)

just moved to Westminster not to long ago


----------



## bigbud305 (Jun 22, 2008)

Moving to Colorado in a week and want some info on getting a medical marijuana card,how the growing is indoor&outdoor,And any other info I might need?


----------



## herbologist (Jun 23, 2008)

Colorado Springs CO.719-633-7124


----------



## bigbud305 (Jun 23, 2008)

thank you herbologist


----------



## herbologist (Jun 24, 2008)

For more information about CO,Check us out!


----------



## herbologist (Jun 26, 2008)

Colorado springs.


----------



## Wingnutt (Oct 1, 2008)

Denver is where its at!


----------



## herbologist (Oct 6, 2008)

scubasteve2560 said:


> herb man you growing outdoor or indoor?


Indoors is how I roll.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 6, 2008)

*Welcome........


* Hi Manny..
*


----------



## SteamboatBudMan (Oct 6, 2008)

Steamboat Springs!


----------



## doogleef (Oct 8, 2008)

Ft Collins here.


----------



## girlymexi420 (Oct 15, 2008)

Colorado Springs...... and it's a cold night tonight!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 15, 2008)

Hehe . . . .


----------



## visual distortion (Oct 17, 2008)

GJ
havent started growin yet tho..
this next season i am


----------



## eatGOODfood2yum (Oct 20, 2008)

colorado springs

my names jon and im just a guy who loves gettin baked

hopin to meet people who share my interests PEACE


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 9, 2009)

ahhh yess my people the highest people in america (as a whole) my mile high people. Quick question i got some new seeds that are meant to be grown at high alttitudes and can withstand cold temperatures and short seasons. I havent seen anyone put down when would be a good time to grow out doors. And where if your willing to reveal information. I just wanna see if i can grow some nice stuff in this beautiful state!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 9, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> ahhh yess my people the highest people in america (as a whole) my mile high people. Quick question i got some new seeds that are meant to be grown at high alttitudes and can withstand cold temperatures and short seasons. I havent seen anyone put down when would be a good time to grow out doors. And where if your willing to reveal information. I just wanna see if i can grow some nice stuff in this beautiful state!!!


Your can grow some beautiful bud outdoor here. Indica crosses or even Sativa's started early indoors bud beautifully. My Haze had some purple due to lower temps near the final flowering. Turned out real nice though


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 9, 2009)

def going to be a guerrilla grow this year in the rockys..... i can feel this seasons going to be a good one...after my snowboarding is done



later


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

Mesa County (GJ) Medical grower here


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Newgrowth that gives me a little more hope (and reason why most of the buds you find around here are a little purp). I mean this state gets the second most days with sun in the united states. Like brontobrandon1 was saying this years going to be a good one i can feel it the temp even in winter hasnt dipped really that low. I just dont know where to start theres soooooo many good places like around golden up in conifer down in pueblo i don't even want to start with the mts. cause those are just endless.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 10, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Thanks Newgrowth that gives me a little more hope (and reason why most of the buds you find around here are a little purp). I mean this state gets the second most days with sun in the united states. Like brontobrandon1 was saying this years going to be a good one i can feel it the temp even in winter hasnt dipped really that low. I just dont know where to start theres soooooo many good places like around golden up in conifer down in pueblo i don't even want to start with the mts. cause those are just endless.


I found a garden of eden, way off the beaten path and it is fed by and aquifer! 
Have to rock climb to get to it though. Not sure if I will plant outside again this year. I have an indoor to take care of. Grow some staivas! Just get them well started indoors. Mine were about a foot and a half tall in gallon pots when I put them out last year.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 10, 2009)

YOU WENT HIKING WITH ONE GALLON POTS AND FOOT TALL PLANTS!!!!! what are you Rambo... thats nuts man but i like the idea of getting em nice and healthy. Im going with the strain thats suited for high altitudes and cold climate i think its a 60 sativa 40inda mix but should work well i just dont know where im gonna start even looking


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 10, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> YOU WENT HIKING WITH ONE GALLON POTS AND FOOT TALL PLANTS!!!!! what are you Rambo... thats nuts man but i like the idea of getting em nice and healthy. Im going with the strain thats suited for high altitudes and cold climate i think its a 60 sativa 40inda mix but should work well i just dont know where im gonna start even looking


I was inspired by brown dirt warrior. Its hard work trucking those plants around like that! I usually only carried two at a time, made for several trips, not to mention my gear. So yeah the hard labor aspect though I love the outdoors keeps me inside probably this year. The bud is even sweeter though will all that work I had to put into it. Guerilla farmer  if you told people that a hundred years ago they would laugh at you.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 10, 2009)

fuckkk ya brown dirt warrior is the shit, hes inspired me to grow outdoors so here it goes for my first try, i have a green thumb for indoor hydro sooo hopefully i will do good with the outdoor soil..

i was thinking either find some sorda ridge facing the south or just climbing up a tree and clearing out alot of the top of it and place 2x4s in the tree and just have them in pots.. hmmm well see after the snow clearss up.

i love this state


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah south facing slope might be good, I need to find a new spot . . . Oil surveys through the last one planned. Lame! High altitude weed, gotta love it!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn and I was wanting to go surrvey some sites today oh well bring the snow!!!!!!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 12, 2009)

hahaha true that man i was up at 1 am not a flake of snow, i wake up boom i got like 5 inches...

time to go hit up keystone


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll see you there...just leave the kids home to veg...or flower depending


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 12, 2009)

damm i hit up the terrain park the new incubator one and i hit the triple and fuckin dislocated my arm god damm there goes 700 dollars no health insurance =(

but i got hydrocodiene

late


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 14, 2009)

between Glenwood and Copper here


----------



## loco81 (Feb 26, 2009)

whats up colo


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dear lord its hot...is it even winter? I've seen people with their windows open and fans pumpin in air


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Feb 26, 2009)

hahaha i feel ya man, im driving around a poeples sprinklers systems are on haha. Well the blizzard in 2006 was on spring break around late march soooo u never nooo we might get some good snow...we might


----------



## knucklehead (Feb 27, 2009)

it's snowing up in the mountains today - damn it!!
i'm ready for a little out door experimentation!


----------



## breee (Feb 27, 2009)

ohh my best friend
just moved to colorado
!! welcome


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 27, 2009)

its weird its snowing in the mountains but it just keeps avoiding denver all together...god i love this state it's its own little ecosystem with rain snow sun wind and desert all happening on the same day in the same state...If i were a weed plant id be pissed make up your damn mind


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah it's wild tons of microclimates


----------

